# Reloading Steel Shot..... Beginner



## cheapdux (Nov 2, 2006)

I was just wondering if this was mostly a rifle reloading forum or if it was also a shot shell reloading forum. I am a beginner to shot shell reloading (have the stuff, read the books, absolutely no experience). I am wanting to reload 10 gauge steel shot shells, and am wanting to reload shells that are the best performance possible for the conditions I will be hunting, and I don't want to be stuck with "factory ammo" (one shotshell for all conditions). I am not in this to save money but to add another aspect to the rewards of fair chase hunting. If you have any helpful hints or ideas or recipes that would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

I've made a few reloads by following the books recipes - "NOT PRETTY"


----------

